# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Νίκος Κολιάτος

## Feth

Μετά απο το τοπικ του πολυνεικου πανω στον αγωνα στις 7 μαιου αθηνα (ifbb pro) αποφασισα να κάνω ενα θεματακι για εναν συμπολιτη που έχει αρκετές εγχωριες συμμετοχές, τον Νικο Κολιάτο.
Απο οσο ειδα δεν υπάρχει καποιο τοπικ για τον παρών αθλητη, παρολαυτα, αν οντως υπάρχει ας γινει delete το θέμα μου  :01. Smile: 
Εχω βρεθει και στο καταστημα του καθώς και στο γυμναστηριο του, μιας και το καταστημα του ειναι ακριβως διπλα απο το σπιτι μου, ειναι πολύ καλος ανθρωπος ,ευχαριστος και καλαμπουρτζης επίσης.  :01. Mr. Green: 

Οσον αφορά τις διακρίσεις του δεν τις γνωριζω όλες αλλά θα μπορούσα να τον ρωτησω και να να στειλω μετεπειτα ενα μηνυμα σε καποιον administrator να τις προσθέσει στο αρχικο μου ποστ. :01. Smile: 

Θα βάλω λοιπόν μερικές φωτογραφιες απο καποιες συμμετοχες του .

Mr.HELLAS Wabba 2001 Αθηνα








2001 ΙFBB Αθηνα 








2002 Παγκοσμιο πρωταθλημα Κρήτης

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Νικος καλός αθλητής και είχε διοργανώσει αγώνα και στη Λαμία και όταν πετύχαινε φόρμα ήταν δύσκολος αντίπαλος για πολλους 
και δραστήριος μέσα στο χώρο γενικότερα , απλα η κοπέλα με τα κοχύλια δεν κατάλαβα ποια είναι η αν είναι κάποια αθλήτρια , η αν είναι απο κάποια διαφήμηση της shell , πάντως οι τυποι πίσω για να προσέχουν επιμελώς τίποτα της ασφαλείας θα είναι :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Feth

Εχετε δικιο κυριε Ηλια, είχε διοργανώσει οντως, και αν δεν με απατάει η μνημη μου ήταν λιγο πριν ανοιξει το γυμναστηριο του 1990 κάτι  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε αυτη την φωτό διακρίνεται και ο Silvio Samuel, μετέπειτα IFBB Pro

----------


## vaggan

στο 11ο λεπτο ενα ατομικο του ποζαρισμα νομιζω ντεμπουταρισε σε αγωνες στα τελη του 95 στο πανελληνιο της WABBA αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Βαγγέλη ΝΑΒΒΑ ε'ιναι ο αγώνας αυτός που έπαιξε ο Νίκος Κολιάτος στο Βόλο

----------


## Muscleboss

Έλλειπε το θέμα, ευχαριστούμε Feth  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

> Βαγγέλη ΝΑΒΒΑ ε'ιναι ο αγώνας αυτός που έπαιξε ο Νίκος Κολιάτος στο Βόλο


ναι απλα λεω ποτε εκανε ντεμπουτο σε αγωνες :08. Toast:

----------


## thegravijia

ωραιος ο κολιατος ακομα κρατιεται... πηγαινα παλιοτερα στο γυμναστηριο του 
Feth νομιζω πολυ πιο μετα ειχε διοργανωσει τον αγωνα

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ καλός αθλητής ο Κολιάτος, κάποτε είχαμε και μια επικοινωνία, καθώς ενδιαφερόταν να κάνει ένα grand prix.
Eχει κάνει αγώνες και ως διοργανωτής, νομίζω και την δεκαετία του 90 (το 1992 και 1996; :01. Wink:  αλλά και του '00 (το 2003)


Στο Πανελλήνιο της ΝΑΒΒΑ το 2001, στον Βόλο, με τον Βασίλη Ζαχείλα



Την ίδια χρονιά, στην IFBB

----------

